# Mile High Club



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Τον συνειρμό μού τον δημιούργησε το νήμα του Δόκτορα.
Passenger και mile στην ίδια πρόταση μαζί, και ο νους μου πήγε στο Κλαμπ των Απογειωμένων* Εραστών. 
*Ή μήπως Ιπτάμενων;

Τι είναι το Mile high club;

Μια λέσχη άνευ... χαρτοφυλακίου. Στην οποία ανήκουν αυτοδικαίως όσοι απολαμβάνουν κάθε λογής απογειώσεις με ένα αεροπλάνο.
The term Mile High Club (or MHC) is a slang term applied collectively to individuals who have sexual intercourse while on board an aircraft. There is no known formally constituted club so named. However, since "membership" of the "club" is really a matter of an individual asserting they have qualified, the qualifications for membership are open to some interpretation.

Αφήνοντας απέξω τον παράγοντα επικινδυνότητας του αθλήματος που μάλλον περιορίζεται στις περιπτώσεις όπου επιδίδεται σ' αυτό ο πιλότος, (The American transportation authority NTSB reports one case in which sexual activity is at least partly responsible for an aviation accident.), ας δούμε τι το συναρπαστικό υπάρχει εδώ.

One explanation for the act is the vibration of the plane, which may speed or improve arousal.[2] Some say they have fantasies about pilots or flight attendants, or a fetish about planes themselves.[3] For many others, perhaps the majority, the appeal of joining the MHC is the thrill of doing something taboo and the thrill of the risk of being discovered

Βέβαια, το τελευταίο ισχύει για κάθε δημόσιο χώρο -φαντάζομαι ότι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο φόβος της ανακάλυψης γίνεται πιο έντονος απλούστατα γιατί δεν μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις την πόρτα και να το βάλεις στα πόδια για να μη γίνεις ρεζίλι.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι το νήμα προσφέρεται για λογοπαίγνια. Ε, αφού ξεκινήσαμε από τις αθερίνες, ας το συνεχίσουμε στους αιθέρες. :)

Κι όποιος τολμάει, το βάζει και στο πέτο του:


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 11, 2013)

Οι _αερογάμηδες_ (κυριολεκτικά όμως) είναι και το πιο προφανές.

Ωχ, νόμιζα ότι έψαχνες μετάφραση.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Οι _αερογάμηδες_ (κυριολεκτικά όμως) είναι και το πιο προφανές.
> 
> Ωχ, νόμιζα ότι έψαχνες μετάφραση.




Όχι, δεν θέλω μετάφραση. Κουβέντα να γίνεται. :laugh:

Πάντως ο αληθινός αερογάμης έχει άλλο έμβλημα. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ο _αερογάμης_ (κυριολεκτικά όμως)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Φτάνει, βρε σεμνότυφοι! Νάσιοναλ Τζιογκράφικ θα μου το καταντήσετε το νήμα! :devil:


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...sexual intercourse while on board an aircraft...


Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να λέγεται και *air screw*;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 11, 2013)

Beyond his father’s lead: all the wide sky was there to tempt him as he steered toward heaven. :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Themis (Apr 11, 2013)

Φωτογραφία διαπρεπούς μέλους του Κλάμπ - πού αλλού; στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

Απλώς έτυχε να είμαι με κάμερα στο σωστό μέρος την κατάλληλη στιγμή, κύριε! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
Flying High - Country Joe & the Fish






I'm stuck on the L.A. freeway, Got rain water in my boots, My _thumb's done froze_, can't feel my toes, I feel a little destitute.
Wheels throwing water all over my axe, And Mr. Jones won't lend me a hand, Up come two _cats_ in a Cadillac, And they say, "Won't you _hop_ in, man ?", I went flying high All the way — all the way.
...

She said, "We can't leave him out in the rain, He just might freeze and die, 
So why not put him on a plane, And send him home in the sky ?"
So they took me to the L.A. airport, and I _laid_ _twenty babes_ (in my hand ). 
Well, I paid my fare, I'm in the air, Flying back home again.
And I went flying high, All the way, yeah, all the way, all the way, 
You know I went flying high all the way, 
Don't you know I went flying high all the way 
to the home run, until the touchdown, the couchdown...

Would you...? Touch and Go  

Well, some no-hitters brag
and they boast; empty rag
It's such a drag
In a plane there's a drag
Flying high is a drug
But what about the jet lag?


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
Mile High Club - Adam Ant





Mashed Potato, Rocksteady Rub
Mile High Club
it's got its ups and downs


Mile High Club - Bow Wow Wow






Sex gang children gang up on you, jump on top, on top of you
Make love, make love, make love to you, one two three four five miles high
Some errants think nothing of letting animals die in the halls
But this will change, Captain Love speaking, some turbulence on board
Haylike nest, buddy on jest
Animal pairs is the game they play, all the way to Les Boucher
At the Mile High Club


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
μιλιοϋψόμιλος (μίλι + ύψος + όμιλος)  
Σεξσταψηλά Κλαμπ. Αιέν υψιπετείν _και υψικρατείν_. 

υψιξεπέτα

κι όποιος τολμάει, το βάζει και στο πέτο του


----------

